# Men - have you ever faked an orgasm ??



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

> Women aren't the only ones who can pretend to have orgasms, according to a new study, which found that even men feign pleasure in bed.
> 
> In a study of more than 200 college students, 25 per cent of men and half of the women reported that they'd acted out an orgasm during sexual activity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Very rare but yes I have faked it. Only during intercourse and the only reason for it would be a very extended session where I knew she was getting tired or sore.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

It has happened that my husband would tell me in the middle of the session "let's take a break" (he hasn't cum yet), and I would fall asleep exhausted so he let me be. Thus no cumming for him (while being with me at least).


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Not today...


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

This is intriguing actually. 

I thought that it's fairly easy for a man to cum and that men have to do whatever they can to make it last (I don't know, like doing math in their heads, during), they have to strive _not_ to cum. Women on the other hand take a lot of time and skill to orgasm.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

reachingshore said:


> (I don't know, like doing math in their heads, during)


Baseball Statistics actually.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

I have faked before on a second nightly encounter.

I had rebounded fairly quickly, and was able to maintain my erection, but didn't feel like I was ANYWHERE close to a second happy ending. It got to a point where I was just plain tired physically and needed to stop - but just didn't want to admit that I was quitting for that reason.

Guess there's no shame in that - but I really didn't want to discuss it - so faking was the easiest choice.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Baseball Statistics actually.


Haha I don't want to ask the obvious, without sounding insensitive.. but given the fact that men need to stop themselves from cumming throughout the intercourse, then, besides being considerate about your wife's well being, why didn't you let yourself go? Why would you fake, if instead you could continue for 5-10 seconds and have an orgasm?

Is the reasoning something on the mental spectrum? Like, you don't feel like cumming, mentally, because you are not turned on because she is not turned on?


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

nice777guy said:


> I have faked before on a second nightly encounter.
> 
> I had rebounded fairly quickly, and was able to maintain my erection, but didn't feel like I was ANYWHERE close to a second happy ending. It got to a point where I was just plain tired physically and needed to stop - but just didn't want to admit that I was quitting for that reason.
> 
> Guess there's no shame in that - but I really didn't want to discuss it - so faking was the easiest choice.


OK so one reason behind men faking it would be stamina?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, for either party actually. Stamina or soreness.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

reachingshore said:


> Haha I don't want to ask the obvious, without sounding insensitive.. but given the fact that men need to stop themselves from cumming throughout the intercourse, then, besides being considerate about your wife's well being, why didn't you let yourself go? Why would you fake, if instead you could continue for 5-10 seconds and have an orgasm?
> 
> Is the reasoning something on the mental spectrum? Like, you don't feel like cumming, mentally, because you are not turned on because she is not turned on?


In my case I didn't feel like I was just 5-10 seconds away. Getting a second erection that quickly was a blessing. But a second orgasm just didn't seem to be happening at that point.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

reachingshore said:


> but given the fact that men need to stop themselves from cumming throughout the intercourse


You are assuming all men suffer from premature ejaculation? 

In the cases cited we are not talking about taking 5 or 10 more seconds, more like 5, 10 or 20 minutes.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Darn, that must be a lot of math.. or baseball statistics 

When I can't take it anymore and I have to beg my husband to finish - yeah, OK, it takes about 5 minutes from the moment I beg him - he just does.

I am sore - not that I am complaining  - but he does cum.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

No, I've never had the need to have to fake it.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

reachingshore said:


> Haha I don't want to ask the obvious, without sounding insensitive.. but given the fact that men need to stop themselves from cumming throughout the intercourse, then, besides being considerate about your wife's well being, why didn't you let yourself go? Why would you fake, if instead you could continue for 5-10 seconds and have an orgasm?
> 
> Is the reasoning something on the mental spectrum? Like, you don't feel like cumming, mentally, because you are not turned on because she is not turned on?


You make a presumption about needing to stop oneself all during intercourse that is incorrect.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

michzz said:


> You make a presumption about needing to stop oneself all during intercourse that is incorrect.


Please elaborate  I am genuinely interested in the subject.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

reachingshore said:


> Please elaborate  I am genuinely interested in the subject.


I can enjoy myself without feeling that inevitability until I do. Doesn't usually happen so quickly.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

GF is starting to get a complex because I have difficulty having an orgasm at all.

Apparenly I'm her first long-winded guy. 

She was surprised when things went beyond 5 minutes - and then somewhat horrified when they were moving past the 10 minute mark. She had to call it quits at 15.

Yes ... I've faked it for that reason in the past.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Back in my younger days when I drank to much I was with an older woman and just couldn't cum because I was so drunk, so I pretended to have an orgasm. The bad part was she busted me on the spot, she wasn't mad but she thought it was pretty funny that a guy would fake it. She said there is no way a guy can get away with that


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Deejo said:


> GF is starting to get a complex because I have difficulty having an orgasm at all.
> 
> Apparenly I'm her first long-winded guy.
> 
> ...


Help's on the way.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Sorry, never happened to me, ever. A dude who has to fake it? 
Yeah. I don't lie about my own orgasm, why would he?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have, once, because it was taking too damn long!
And, it's easier to get away with a fake when you wear a condom.


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

yes I have faked on seconds (too tired to continue type of thing) but never thought I could get away with firsts, wife would notice the lack of , well messiness down there..


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have faked it because of resentment built up to the point that I could have banged her all night but It just wasn't going to happen and after over 45min of sex (thrusting)and realizing it aint going to happen it was time to throw it the towel. I didn't want to hurt her feelings.or anything else.

If it happens now I just say I got close and it felt great but for what ever reason It just aint happening tonight.

also alchol and some prescription drugs can also cause me to have a rough time getting off. vicodan being the worst for me. when I had a tooth ach and was given vics is how I found this out at first I think she liked it but after a while she would say enough get off me.

the first couple of time I was like I'm a stud I can go until she cries uncle.but that got old fast.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank you all for responding and being forthcoming 

On the side note I found this article - Men get 3hrs of orgasm in their lifetime


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

My H hasn't faked it, he's honest that he didn't cum and I can tell. But it's only happened like 2 times in our 13 years together, and mostly because it was the 2nd erection of the night after already cumming, and it didn't get as hard and I just don't think there was anything left to come out, LOL. I end up getting sore and telling him enough. Also, when he drinks, he can go for EVER! I get multiple orgasms before he finally cums. It's the best reason to drink!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

reachingshore said:


> I thought that it's fairly easy for a man to cum and that men have to do whatever they can to make it last (I don't know, like doing math in their heads, during), they have to strive _not_ to cum. Women on the other hand take a lot of time and skill to orgasm.


Not if you give them ALOT of sex. Never had an issue like this when I was a lower drive wife, but since being High Drive, my husband has had more than a handful of times where he could not get there. It bothered me at 1st but then I realized, well this is great!! That just means he will have more gusto for the next day or that night ! 


He has never faked it, neither have I. The other day though, it was curious. Had sex at night (he took a slither of Viagra), we had our romp with him going, he was still hard in the am (that stuff works for him up to 10 hrs generally) so I happily went down on him, I know he went - grabbing my head & pushing me down, but literally no sperm, only a scant taste of it. Strange. So I guess you can go and still have no sperm. Probably related, again, to his lower test levels. I don't know. Kinda worried me. Not sure how "normal" that is.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

It's called dry orgasms


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Not if you give them ALOT of sex. Never had an issue like this when I was a lower drive wife, but since being High Drive, my husband has had more than a handful of times where he could not get there. It bothered me at 1st but then I realized, well this is great!! That just means he will have more gusto for the next day or that night !
> 
> 
> He has never faked it, neither have I. The other day though, it was curious. Had sex at night (he took a slither of Viagra), we had our romp with him going, he was still hard in the am (that stuff works for him up to 10 hrs generally) so I happily went down on him, I know he went - grabbing my head & pushing me down, but literally no sperm, only a scant taste of it. Strange. So I guess you can go and still have no sperm. Probably related, again, to his lower test levels. I don't know. Kinda worried me. Not sure how "normal" that is.


SA,

It takes 36 hours for a man to generate enough sperm cells to fertilize a woman's egg. Many couples defeat themselves with daily sex when "trying" for a baby.

Sperm cells are mixed in with the semen (name for the liquid) manufactured in the prostate gland.

It's possible to orgasm with little or no semen ejaculating. Depends on how fast the turnaround was/is. Perfectly normal.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Conrad said:


> SA,
> 
> It takes 36 hours for a man to generate enough sperm cells to fertilize a woman's egg. Many couples defeat themselves with daily sex when "trying" for a baby.


Hmm, My ex wife must have known this. Maybe that's the reson she didn't want to have sex any more often when we were trying to get pregnant. :rofl:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

southbound said:


> Hmm, My ex wife must have known this. Maybe that's the reson she didn't want to have sex any more often when we were trying to get pregnant. :rofl:


I'm certain that was it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

southbound said:


> Hmm, My ex wife must have known this. Maybe that's the reson she didn't want to have sex any more often when we were trying to get pregnant. :rofl:


Accually funny you say this, because after our 1st child, we struggled with "Secondary Infertility" (lasted almost 7 yrs), I KNOW I read something similar to this (almost wish I hadn't now), and I literally had every session scheduled, this is where my "starving my husband" began in our early marraige & how he started to feel rejected .

I so wish these things wouldn't have been, Infertility can reak havoc on a woman's mind. 

Seriously could have been Southbound. I was so wrapped up into getting pregnant, I used to tell him all I wanted was his sperm. I am not sure how he put up with me!!! He had the patience of Job.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Accually funny you say this, because after our 1st child, we struggled with "Secondary Infertility" (lasted almost 7 yrs), I KNOW I read something similar to this (almost wish I hadn't now), and I literally had every session scheduled, this is where my "starving my husband" began in our early marraige & how he started to feel rejected .
> 
> I so wish these things wouldn't have been, Infertility can reak havoc on a woman's mind.
> 
> Seriously could have been Southbound. I was so wrapped up into getting pregnant, I used to tell him all I wanted was his sperm. I am not sure how he put up with me!!! He had the patience of Job.


Sounds like a nice guy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, Conrad, I was "Beastly" back then , he would tell anyone I was a force to reckoned with -and he was certainly TOO NICE to me, even under those difficult circumstances. Had we not struggled with Infertilty, I do feel I would have been more focused on Pleasure & learning more about sex. 

A lesson to be learned... Watch what you all pray for, as you just might get it ! I desperately wanted more kids, now we have too many! He desperately wanted more sex, now he gets too much!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes, Conrad, I was "Beastly" back then , he would tell anyone I was a force to reckoned with -and he was certainly TOO NICE to me, even under those difficult circumstances. Had we not struggled with Infertilty, I do feel I would have been more focused on Pleasure & learning more about sex.
> 
> A lesson to be learned... Watch what you all pray for, as you just might get it ! I desperately wanted more kids, now we have too many! He desperately wanted more sex, now he gets too much!


Life is filled with irony.

If you cannot laugh at it, you will go crazy.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

About faking, did it once in my relationship. Was young 3rd time in a row and well, just did't have the stamina to go and wasn't even close. After that time I just started telling her. First she thought she was doing a bad job, but after explaining she understood that it was just me being satisfied heavily 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

Yes. really didn't like the girl. It's easier to accomplish if you are using a condom. Don't think my wife would fall for it.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Only once. Once I couldn't finish and after a while just ended it and told my wife "It isn't happening tonight." You would have thought I called her a fat, ugly witch with absolutely no sex appeal. She felt it was all her fault.

This went on for days until I was able to "perform" several days in a row, which reassured her it wasn't her.

But once again some time down the road it "wasn't going to happen" again, I saved myself the aggravation and angst and faked it.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I'm not a man, but how do you fake it and the woman not know?

If my husband acted like he had an orgasm, but didn't ejaculate, then I would know he faked it.

How do you get away with faking it, with your partner NOT knowing?

Women can easily fake it and their partner not know, but how do men get away with it without their partner knowing?

I'm intrigued...


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm not a man, but how do you fake it and the woman not know?
> 
> If my husband acted like he had an orgasm, but didn't ejaculate, then I would know he faked it.
> 
> ...


For me, other way around actually, I just know my woman's body language. Most of the time I know what she thinks/feels just by looking at her or listening to her voice. She was annoyed by it at first, is now happy she can always tell me stuff

Btw, that time, well, young, unexperienced, condom, so I could fake it. Now I wouldn't be able to do that even if I wanted to.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Draguna said:


> For me, other way around actually, I just know my woman's body language. Most of the time I know what she thinks/feels just by looking at her or listening to her voice. She was annoyed by it at first, is now happy she can always tell me stuff
> 
> Btw, that time, well, young, unexperienced, condom, so I could fake it. Now I wouldn't be able to do that even if I wanted to.


That's what the men ALL say....ummmmmm


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> I'm not a man, but how do you fake it and the woman not know?
> 
> If my husband acted like he had an orgasm, but didn't ejaculate, then I would know he faked it.
> 
> ...


That second time around usually isn't quite so - "explosive" - for us guys. 

Plus, by the time we got to that point, my wife was pretty exhausted. I could have been flipping through channels on the TV and I'm not sure she would have noticed!!!


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> That's what the men ALL say....ummmmmm


Well, yeah, let me put it like this. I hope I'd know if she ever faked it. She knows she just can stop when not in to it anymore or gets sore.


----------



## Dadeo (Oct 2, 2010)

Yup, Used to do it fairly regularly. In a situation where your partner is only engaging in the act to "get you off" and you are just not turned on by it or in somecases, outright uncomfortable with it, but you dont want to hurt her feelings...

Sad but true.


----------

